
The Next Neil Armstrong May Be Chinese as Moon Race Intensifies - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2019-us-vs-china-moon-race/
======
mdorazio
I hate to be that guy, but Neil Armstrong is Neil Armstrong because he was the
first person to set foot on the moon... ever. The next person to set foot on
the moon will be #13 and likely not particularly remembered by history.

The first person to set foot on Mars, however, will be notable.

------
thecrumb
It'll likely be just like the last "space race".

The US reacts instead of leading because we are wrapped up in making
everything 'safe' vs accepting some risks and actually getting things done.

------
1PlayerOne
Wait a minute... The US has failing bridges all over, can we fix those first
before getting into another trip to the moon? The only man mission that I will
support is if we sent Donald Trump to the moon. Sad!

